# GTX 1080 in Canada



## Laquer Head

The screwjob continues..

The FE GTX 1080 is $1049.99 in Canada, over $130 more than the current exchange to US.

I guess that means the GTX 1070 is gonna be more affordable at $799.99!

time for Road Trip to New York I think to get THIS!!!


----------



## Intel_man

Ncix is listing the 1080 for $910


----------



## Laquer Head

I see now, prices got adjusted.. earlier today ncix and newegg were over $1000

In any event, a short drive to NY state and I'll buy there.. much less tax too


----------



## Intel_man

Not sure about newegg, but ncix has always had theirs at $909.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Not sure about newegg, but ncix has always had theirs at $909.



Must be my mistake then...I know your always up on the NCIX so I'll go with your assertion on that, especially as the BC guy too.


----------



## Intel_man

Its like a 5 minute drive for me to get to a NCIX store.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Its like a 5 minute drive for me to get to a NCIX store.



Dammit...I CONCEDE...IS THAT WHAT YOU WANTED...*rages out*


----------



## Intel_man

$909 is a fair price though for us Canadians. It's roughly $699 US when you factor in the currency difference right now.

Still though... it's *$1,019.19 *after tax.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> $909 is a fair price though for us Canadians. It's roughly $699 US when you factor in the currency difference right now.
> 
> Still though... it's *$1,019.19 *after tax.



Probably just smarter for you to drop into Washington State, buy there//


----------



## Intel_man

Yea but there's these guys that are called CBSA. and I'll get hit with the 12% tax + border fees.

Unless I stay in the states for a few days and have a tax allowance I can bring back.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Yea but there's these guys that are called CBSA. and I'll get hit with the 12% tax + border fees.
> 
> Unless I stay in the states for a few days and have a tax allowance I can bring back.



Don't you remember, you bought that GTX 1080 in the 900 series box..last year and it just happens to be in your car.


----------



## Intel_man

Its ok, we'll see. I'm planning on heading down to the states in August anyways for a few days. I might grab a 1070 then... or maybe even a 1080. My 670 is definitely due for retirement though.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Its ok, we'll see. I'm planning on heading down to the states in August anyways for a few days. I might grab a 1070 then... or maybe even a 1080. My 670 is definitely due for retirement though.



I'm honestly leaning towards a 1070 now.. that pricing on the 1080 is shit anyhow.


----------



## Intel_man

The 1070 is most likely going to be $500 CAD for the non founders edition one.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> The 1070 is most likely going to be $500 CAD for the non founders edition one.



Yah, more easy to swallow that price... although that 1080 by msi looks awesome.. dammit


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Yah, more easy to swallow that price... although that 1080 by msi looks awesome.. dammit



The 1070 will probably look similar. The 390 doesn't look much different.


----------



## Laquer Head

The new 1080 is similar.. but I had just great experience with 2 previous MSI cards, I'm hard pressed to switch


----------



## Laquer Head

$899.99 @ newegg now.. I hate how they play games with prices!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487243&cm_re=gtx1080-_-14-487-243-_-Product


----------



## Intel_man

Yea but.. $12 shipping.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Yea but.. $12 shipping.



I hate you.........................


----------



## Intel_man

You're just jealous.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> You're just jealous.



Yeah, I'm stuck in Ontario till October/November now...I dont care for this province...


----------



## Intel_man

Ontario's got a few NCIX stores in the Mississauga area.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Ontario's got a few NCIX stores in the Mississauga area.



Lock this thread...this guys angering up the blood...


----------



## Intel_man

Calgary's got Memory Express. The selections not as good as NCIX or Newegg, but you can still pricematch them.


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> The screwjob continues..
> 
> The FE GTX 1080 is $1049.99 in Canada, over $130 more than the current exchange to US.
> 
> I guess that means the GTX 1070 is gonna be more affordable at $799.99!
> 
> time for Road Trip to New York I think to get THIS!!!


Probably the same for the UK too. At least you can hop down into the States and get one. By the time I've got one shipped over it's an old card and more expensive due to import taxes.


----------



## Intel_man

Not to mention customer service in Europe is basically non existent. Enjoy the RMA process if something were to go wrong.


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Not to mention customer service in Europe is basically non existent. Enjoy the RMA process if something were to go wrong.


Depends which manufacturer you choose I guess.


----------



## Laquer Head

Hmm.out of stock currently..but $824 + shipping for EVGA GTX1080

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487244

and a screenshot so when Newegg plays the ol' switcheroo on prices, I look less crazy


----------



## Intel_man

Meh, I'm still waiting to see how much the 1070's gonna cost up here on launch day. 1080's great and all.. but it's way too damn expensive.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yup..pretty bummed but its not really justifiable


----------



## Intel_man

I remember paying like $300 for my 670.... 


WHAT HAPPENED TO THOSE PRICES.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> I remember paying like $300 for my 670....
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED TO THOSE PRICES.



Greed and pretty much no competition, coupled with shitty CAD $...ohh and government...gotta blame them too


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> pretty much no competition



Wait till October and "Vega" and you'll see prices dropping out of the sky I'd wager. Particularly if pricing/performance ratios scale somewhat based off what the 480 is.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Wait till October and "Vega" and you'll see prices dropping out of the sky I'd wager. Particularly if pricing/performance ratios scale somewhat based off what the 480 is.


ORRRR.... AMD prices them around the same as Nvidia's prices and we all get screwed by them.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> ORRRR.... AMD prices them around the same as Nvidia's prices and we all get screwed by them.



God help us all.


----------



## Laquer Head

on a side note....Is it gonna seem like a really douchey move to steal back my 980 from my disabled friend?


----------



## Intel_man

Quite possibly yes? Why?


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> on a side note....Is it gonna seem like a really douchey move to steal back my 980 from my disabled friend?



What's he gonna do...? Chase you?

I'm going to hell.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> What's he gonna do...? *Chase you?*
> 
> I'm going to hell.




you're definitely going to hell.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Quite possibly yes? Why?



I'm having givers remorse...



Darren said:


> What's he gonna do...? Chase you?
> 
> I'm going to hell.



You raise an excellent point, I'm sure I could push him down if he did catch me....Hmm



Intel_man said:


> you're definitely going to hell.



LOL! me too...

*(He's actually here right now, threatening to run me over)*


----------



## Laquer Head

Oh...only $1000 ...PLEASE TAKE MY MONEY..

*SADFACE*
http://www.ncix.com/detail/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-twin-87-132013.htm


----------



## Intel_man

I hope the price drops after they're actually in stock. NCIX likes to jack up the prices when the product's back ordered.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I hope the price drops after they're actually in stock. NCIX likes to jack up the prices when the product's back ordered.



I remember seeing Amazon with $400+ prices on R9 390's within the past few months due to poor availability. Particularly the Sapphire variant, which I paid $320 for in March(?).


----------



## Intel_man

Holy smokes @Laquer Head!

http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-a9-132016.htm

Only a whopping $829!


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Holy smokes @Laquer Head!
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-a9-132016.htm
> 
> Only a whopping $829!



I NEED IT AND WANT IT AND NEED IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I NEED IT AND WANT IT AND NEED IT!!!!!!!!


What's wrong with your Intel integrated graphics?


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> What's wrong with your Intel integrated graphics?



 i'LL CUt YOU 

I was getting 11-14fps on all low settings or turned off @ 1280x1024 playing GTA online and nobody wanted to play with me...


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> i'LL CUt YOU
> 
> I was getting 11-14fps on all low settings or turned off @ 1280x1024 playing GTA online and nobody wanted to play with me...


----------



## Okedokey

Both my 980Tis are back to EVGA for RMA.  Hopefully they'll send me new ones and ill sell them and get a 1080.  Currently running a spare 8800GT.. Was the shiz in 2006.


----------



## Darren

Okedokey said:


> Both my 980Tis are back to EVGA for RMA.  Hopefully they'll send me new ones and ill sell them and get a 1080.  Currently running a spare 8800GT.. Was the shiz in 2006.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Intel_man

Unless your RMA's within 30 day's of purchase, the replacement product's usually b-stock from evga. Usually.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Unless your RMA's within 30 day's of purchase, the replacement product's usually b-stock from evga. Usually.


Getting an actual new product for an RMA is downright wishful thinking. It's almost always refurbished or just returned merchandise. My second 7970 had a fan rattle that became noticeable at 60+ percent fan speed. I assume that's why it was RMA'd in the first place but it was pretty quiet and didn't bother me enough to mess with it. The 7990 I also got as an RMA replacement was clearly used (scratched up), and had a little fan rattle too if the card was vertical. 

Dunno how it is on the Nvidia/EVGA side, but can't imagine it would be any different.


----------



## Intel_man

Unless it's RAM. That's usually new stuff.


From EVGA's warranty page on video cards.


> All products returned from EVGA's RMA department are thoroughly tested recertified products. *If an RMA is necessary within 30 days of the original purchase date, a new in box OEM replacement will be sent in return if the product was purchased new-in-box, subject to availability.*


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Unless it's RAM. That's usually new stuff.
> 
> 
> From EVGA's warranty page on video cards.



He's had those 980 TI's in his sig for a while so I'd guess that they're a bit past 30 days.


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> Currently running a spare 8800GT.. Was the shiz in 2006.


Too bad it's only a GT and not an Ultra.


----------



## Okedokey

Im hoping that their stock is low and they only have new ones ")  Ill see.


----------



## tylerjrb




----------



## Laquer Head

tylerjrb said:


>



Well, well, well...

BENCHMARKS...LETS GO! *SNAPS FINGERS*


----------



## tylerjrb

Laquer Head said:


> Well, well, well...
> 
> BENCHMARKS...LETS GO! *SNAPS FINGERS*



Firestrike ultra 4K bench
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12366739?


----------



## Laquer Head

tylerjrb said:


> Firestrike ultra 4K bench
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12366739?



Nice dude.. how is all the new EK stuff?


----------



## tylerjrb

Laquer Head said:


> Nice dude.. how is all the new EK stuff?



Great as always . Do love EK stuff.

Cards sat at about 40c after a few hours of heavy gaming. Max temps I see is about 42-43c on each card.

Thats with both cards at 2100mhz. Great cards .


----------



## Darren

tylerjrb said:


> Great as always . Do love EK stuff.
> 
> Cards sat at about 40c after a few hours of heavy gaming. Max temps I see is about 42-43c on each card.
> 
> Thats with both cards at 2100mhz. Great cards .



You a sucka. 

I'm not jealous... shhh


----------



## Intel_man

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._gaming_golden_edition-_-14-127-912-_-Product

980 ti prices in the states are plummeting due to 1080 availability is rising.

$369 after MIR. That's pretty damn good.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._gaming_golden_edition-_-14-127-912-_-Product
> 
> 980 ti prices in the states are plummeting due to 1080 availability is rising.
> 
> $369 after MIR. That's pretty damn good.



Too bad its still $949 here..LOL

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...912&cm_re=980ti_golden-_-14-127-912-_-Product


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Too bad its still $949 here..LOL
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...912&cm_re=980ti_golden-_-14-127-912-_-Product


It's ok... it got sold out within an hour. LOL


----------



## Laquer Head

No doubt..

I'm literally sitting here, CC in hand to buy a 1080 and all they have at any shop is Zotac, EVGA, or Gigabyte FE 1080s... 

Where is the stock on the 3rd party cooler cards... BS


----------



## Intel_man

no clue. It seems like no one wants to even list 1080 cards up here in Canada outside of like NCIX. lol


----------



## Laquer Head

You know what would be really cool..If when they set a launch date, hype the shit outta the product, and get people ready with $$ in hand.. they actually 'launched' the product in retail/etail store on that ****** date..


----------



## Darren

This thread amuses me.


----------



## Intel_man

It's just @Laquer Head. He's upset because no one here is stocking 1080's yet.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> It's just @Laquer Head. He's upset because no one here is stocking 1080's yet.



I'm using a 970M on laptop for games...I'm a little stressed okay..

NOW BACK OFF@@@@@


----------



## Intel_man

You should keep playing games on your Intel Integrated Graphics for our amusement.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> You should keep playing games on your Intel Integrated Graphics for our amusement.



That Integrated Graphics 'solution' and I came to an understanding that we are best going our separate ways... The 970M is actually decent in GTAV online, and a few others.


----------



## Intel_man

Awww, I was looking forward to more funny stories.


----------



## Okedokey

RMAS coming back, new.


----------

